# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  كل ما يتعلق بالزواج موضوع مفتوح متجدد

## قطرة عطاء

سأحاول بعون الله وقوة ان اسلط الضوء على هذا الموضوع المتكرر منذ خلق الله آدم عليه السلام إلى آخر يوم في هذه البسيطة كشذرات وقطف للورود من هنا وهناك 
*رسول الرحمة يزوج جويبر الفقير من الدلفاء بنت الحسب والنسب*  





*بسمه تعالى*  



*كان رجلا قصيراً دميماً محتاجاً عارياً، وكان من قباح السودان، فضمه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه*  


*وآله وسلم) لحال غربته وعراه، وكان يجري عليه طعامه صاعا من تمر بالصاع الأول، وكساه*  


*شملتين، وأمره ان يلزم المسجد ويرقد فيه بالليل، فمكث بذلك ما شاء الله حتى كثر الغرباء ممن*  


*يدخل في الإسلام من أهل الحاجة بالمدينة وضاق بهم المسجد، فأوحى الله عزوجل إلى نبيه(صلى*  


*الله عليه وآله وسلم): أن طهر مسجدك، وأخرج من المسجد من يرقد فيه بالليل، ومر بسد أبواب*  


*كل من كان له في مسجدك باب إلا باب علي ومسكن فاطمة (عليها السلام)، ولا يمرن فيه جنب،*  


*ولا يرقد فيه غريب.*  
*قال: فأمر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بسد أبوابهم إلا باب علي**، وأقر مسكن فاطمة*  


*(صلى الله عليها) على حاله.*  
*قال: ثم إن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أمر أن يتخذ للمسلمين سقيفة، فعملت لهم وهي*  


*الصفة، ثم أمر الغرباء والمساكين أن يظلوا فيها نهارهم وليلهم، فنـزلوها واجتمعوا فيها، فكان*  


*رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) يتعاهدهم بالبر والتمر والشعير والزبيب إذا كان عنده، وكان*  


*المسلمون يتعاهدونهم ويرقونهم لرقة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) ويصرفون صدقاتهم*  


*إليهم.*  
*فان رسول الله نظر إلى جويبر ذات يوم برحمة منه له ورقة عليه، فقال: يا جويبر لو تزوجت امرأة*  


*فعففت بها فرجك وأعانتك على دنياك وآخرتك.*  
*فقال له جويبر: يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي من يرغب في؟ فو الله ما من حسب ولا نسب ولا مال*  


*ولا جمال، فأية امرأة ترغب في؟*  
*فقال له رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): يا جويبر إن الله قد وضع بالإسلام من كان في*  


*الجاهلية شريفاً، وشرف بالإسلام من كان في الجاهلية وضيعا، وأعز بالإسلام من كان في*  


*الجاهلية ذليلا واذهب بالإسلام ما كان من نخوة الجاهلية وتفاخرها بعشائرها وباسق أنسابها،*  


*فالناس اليوم كلهم أبيضهم وأسودهم وقرشيهم وعربيهم وعجميهم من آدم، وإن آدم* * خلقه الله من*  


*طين، وإن أحب الناس إلى الله عزوجل يوم القيامة أطوعهم له وأتقاهم، وما أعلم يا جويبر لأحد*  


*من المسلمين عليك اليوم فضلا إلا لمن كان أتقى لله منك وأطوع، ثم قال له: انطلق يا جويبر إلى*  


*زياد بن لبيد، فإنه من أشرف بني بياضة حسبا فيهم، فقل له: إني رسول رسول الله إليك وهو يقول*  


*لك: زوج جويبر ابنتك الدلفاء.*  
*قال: فانطلق جويبر برسالة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) إلى زياد بن لبيد وهو في منـزله*  


*وجماعة من قومه عنده، فاستأذن، فأعلم، فأذن له وسلم عليه، ثم قال: يا زياد بن لبيد: إني رسول*  


*رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) إليك في حاجة فأبوح بها أم أسرها إليك؟*  
*فقال له زياد: بل بح بها فإن ذلك شرف لي وفخر. فقال له جويبر: ان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه*  


*وآله وسلم) يقول لك: زوج جويبر ابنتك الدلفاء.*  
*فقال له زياد: أ رسول الله أرسلك إلي بهذا يا جويبر؟*  
*فقال له: نعم ما كنت لأكذب على رسول الله (ص)؟*  
*فقال له زياد: إنا لا نزوج فتياتنا إلا أكفاءنا من الأنصار،فانصرف يا جويبر حتى ألقى رسول الله*  


*(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فاخبره بعذري.*  
*فانصرف جويبر وهو يقول: والله ما بهذا أنزل القرآن ولا بهذا ظهرت نبوة محمد**‎ (صلى الله عليه*  


*وآله وسلم).*  
*فسمعت مقالته الدلفاء بنت زياد وهي في خدرها، فأرسلت إلى أبيها: أدخل إلي، فدخل إليها، فقالت*  


*له: ما هذا الكلام الذي سمعته منك تحاور به جويبراً؟*  
*فقال لها: ذكر لي ان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أرسله، وقال: يقول لك رسول الله (* 


*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): زوج جويبراً ابنتك الدلفاء.*  
*فقالت له: والله ما كان جويبر ليكذب على رسول الله (ص) بحضرته فابعث الآن رسولا يرد عليك*  


*جويبراً.*  
*فبعث زياد رسولا فلحق جويبراً، فقال له زياد: يا جويبر مرحبا بك، اطمئن حتى أعود إليك، ثم*  


*انطلق زياد إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فقال له بأبي أنت وأمي إن جويبراً أتاني*  


*برسالتك، وقال: إن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) يقول: زوج جويبراً ابنتك الدلفاء، فلم*  


*ألن له في القول، ورأيت لقاءك، ونحن لا نزوج إلا أكفاءنا من الأنصار.*  
*فقال له رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): يا زياد جويبر مؤمن، والمؤمن كفؤ للمؤمنة،*  


*والمسلم كفو للمسلمة، فزوجه يا زياد ولا ترغب عنه.*  
*قال: فرجع زياد إلى منـزله ودخل على ابنته، فقال لها ما سمعه من رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله*  


*وسلم).*  
*فقالت له: إنك إن عصيت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) كفرت، فزوج جويبرا.*  
*فخرج زياد فأخذ بيد جويبر، ثم أخرجه إلى قومه، فزوجه على سنة الله وسنة رسوله وضمن*  


*صداقها. قال: فجهزها زياد وهيأها ثم أرسلوا إلى جويبر فقالوا له: ألك منـزل فنسوقها إليك؟*  
*فقال: والله مالي من منـزل. قال: فهيؤها وهيؤا لها منـزلا وهيؤا فيه فراشا ومتاعا وكسوا جويبراً*  


*ثوبين، وادخلت الدلفاء في بيتها وادخل جويبر عليها معتما، فلما رآها نظر إلى بيت ومتاع وريح*  


*طيبة قام إلى زاوية البيت فلم يزل تاليا للقرآن راكعاً وساجداً حتى طلع الفجر، فلما سمع النداء*  


*خرج وخرجت زوجته إلى الصلاة فتوضأت وصلت الصبح، فسُئلت: هل مسّكِ؟*  
*فقالت: مازال تاليا للقرآن وراكعاً وساجداً حتى سمع النداء فخرج.*  
*فلما كانت الليلة الثانية فعل مثل ذلك، وأخفوا ذلك من زياد، فلما كان اليوم الثالث فعل مثل ذلك،*  


*فأخبر بذلك أبوها، فانطلق إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فقال له: بابي أنت وأمي يا*  


*رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أمرتني بتزويج جويبر، ولا والله ما كان من مناكحنا، ولكن*  


*طاعتك أوجبت علي تزويجه.*  
*فقال له النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): فما الذي أنكرتم منه؟*  
*قال: إنا هيأنا له بيتا ومتاعا، وأدخلت ابنتي البيت وادخل معها معتماً، فما كلمها ولا نظر إليها ولا*  


*دنا منها، بل قام إلى زاوية البيت فلم يزل تاليا للقرآن راكعاً وساجداً حتى سمع النداء فخرج، ثم فعل*  


*مثل ذلك في الليلة الثانية ومثل ذلك في الليلة الثالثة ولم يدن منها ولم يكلمها إلى أن جئتك، وما*  


*نراه يريد النساء، فانظر في أمرنا؟*  
*فانصرف زياد وبعث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) إلى جويبر فقال له: أما تقرب النساء؟* 
*فقال له جويبر: أو ما أنا بفحل؟ بلى يا رسول الله إني لشبق نهم إلى النساء.*  
*فقال له رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): قد خبرت بخلاف ما وصفت به نفسك، قد ذكروا لي*  


*أنهم هيؤا لك بيتا وفراشا ومتاعا وادخلت عليك فتاه حسناء عطرة، وأتيت معتما فلم تنظر إليها ولم*  


*تكلمها ولم تدن منها، فما دهاك إذن؟*  
*فقال له جويبر: يا رسول الله دخلت بيتا واسعا، ورأيت فراشا ومتاعا وفتاة حسناء عطرة، وذكرت*  


*حالي التي كنت عليها، وغربتي وحاجتي وضيعتي وكينونتي مع الغرباء والمساكين، فأحببت إذ*  


*أولاني الله ذلك أن أشكره على ما أعطاني، وأتقرب إليه بحقيقة الشكر، فنهضت إلى جانب البيت فلم*  


*أزل في صلاتي تاليا للقرآن راكعاً وساجداً أشكر الله حتى سمعت النداء فخرجت، فلما أصبحت*  


*رأيت أن أصوم ذلك اليوم ففعلت ذلك ثلاثة أيام وليالها، ورأيت ذلك في جنب ما أعطاني الله يسيراً*  


*ولكني سأرضيها وأرضيهم الليلة إن شاء الله. فأرسل رسول الله (ص) إلى زياد فأتاه وأعلمه ما*  


*قال جويبر فطابت أنفسهم.* 
*قال: وفى لهم جويبر بما قال، ثم إن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) خرج في غزوة له ومعه*  


*جويبر فاستشهد رحمه الله، فما كان في الأنصار أيم أنفق منها بعد جويبر.* 






*المصدر*  
*بحار الأنوار ج22 ص117 ب37 ح89*

----------

رنيم الحب (09-28-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-07-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ,,~* 


*الإســــــلآم سآآوى بين الفقير والغني ولم يفرق بينهما* 
*وجعل مقيآآس التفآضل بين الناس قآآئم على التقوى* 
*فلم يعيب الرجل شكله ولآفقره ولآنسبه* 
*فكآن إيمانه بالرسوول كفيـــلآ لأن يتزوج أمرأة ذآآت شرف ونسب* 
*لذآآ .. !!* 
*قضى 3 ليـآآل بأيامها وهو شآآكر لربه على عظيم النعم التي أولآه له* 
*وكم يحتآآج مجتمعنا الذي نتعــآآيشه لمثل هذه القصص فتكون تعاليم الرسول* 
*قدوة يسيروون عليهــآ في حيآآتهم*

*أخي العزيز ..* 
***قطــــــــــــرة عطآء***
*قصة رآآئعة أجتذبتني بماتحوية من معـآآنٍ سآآمية* 
*ترقى بالنفس الإنسآنية إلى مدآآرج التقوى* 
*والتمسك بتعاليم الإســــــــــلآم الرفيعة* 

*فشكرآآ لأطرووحـــاتك القيمة ذآآت المغزى العميق* 
*ودعوآآتي لك بالتوفيق والسدآآد بحق محمد وآله الآطهار ..* 
*تحيـآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

*وربما لي عوودة فأنا على عجــآلة من أمري وهذآ الذي خرج معي للحظة*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد... الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرج قائمهم يا رب العالمين
أختي قطرة عطاء
شكراً لكِ على هذا الطرح القيم
فأين زماننا وأين زمن النبي (ص) وتواضع المسلمين فيما بينهم
عزيزتي لك كل تحية وسلام*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

هل تزوج الرسول (ص) على حياة السيدة خديجة أو بعد وفاتها؟ و هل سبب زواجه من زوجات كثيرات يعود لرغبته بذرية الأولاد أو 


لسبب آخر؟ وكم هو عدد زوجاته؟






الجواب:




تزوج النبي (ص) بالسيدة خديجة قبل المبعث بخمسة عشر سنة، وكان عمره آنذاك خمساً وعشرين سنة وبقيت في عهدته إلى انْ توافاها 


الله تعالى بعد المبعث النبوي الشريف بعشر سنين، فكان بقاؤها معه قرابة خمسٍ وعشرين سنة فحين تُوفيت كان عمره الشريف خمسين 


سنة أو يزيد قليلاً ولم يكن قد تزوَّج عليها أخرى إلى ان رحلت إلى ربِّها.




ثم إنَّ النبي (ص) وبعد وفاة السيدة خديجة تزوَّج في مكة السيدة سودة بنت زمعة بن قيس وكانت ثيباً أرملة، فقد مات عنها زوجها بعد ان 


عاد وإياها إلى مكة من أرض الحبشة، حيث كانا قد هاجرا إليها فيمن هاجر خشية بطش قريش، فحين عاد إلى مكة مات عنها فتزوَّجها 


النبي (ص) فكانت هي أول زوجة تزوَّجها بعد وفاة السيد خديجة.






وأما عدد زوجاته فمجموع من تزوَّج بهنَّ طيلة حياته خمس عشرة امرأة، دخل بثلاث عشرة منهنَّ وقُبض عن تسع زوجات فاللتان لم 


يدخل بهما هما (عمرة) و(السني).




وأما مَن دخل بهنَّ فأولهنَّ خديجة بنت خويلد ثم سودة بنت زمعة ثم أم سلمة واسمها هند بنت أبي أمية ثم عائشة بنت أبي بكر ثم حفصة 


بنت عمر ثم زينب بنت خزيمة بن الحارث أم المساكين ثم زينب بنت جحش ثم أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبي سفيان ثم ميمونة بنت الحارث ثم 


زينب بنت عُميس ثم جُورية بنت الحارث ثم صفيَّة بنت حييِّ بن أخطب ثم خولة بنت حكيم وكانت له سريتان السيدة مارية وريحانة.








وقد ذُكرت أقوال أخرى إلا ان ما ذكرناه هو أرجح الأقوال وهو المروي عن الإمام الصادق (ع)، ولم يُنجب من نسائه إلا من السيدة خديجة 




والسيدة مارية القبطية أمِّ إبراهيم (ع).






وأما منشأ زواجه من هذا العدد فالمُحرَز انَّه لم يكن بداعي الشهوة وإلا لكان قد اختار الأبكار من النساء الموصوفات بالجمال المتميِّز فقد 




كان قادراً على تحصيل ذلك بيسر نظراً لموقعه ورغبةِ كلِّ عشيرةٍ في مصاهرته، فأكثر نسائه كنَّ ثيِّبات فيهن المطلَّقات ومنهنَّ الأرامل 




وكنَّ بين مكتهلة تجاوزت الأربعين أو مسنَّة، وكان يقسم بينهنَّ جميعاً في البيتوتة بالسوية فلم يكن للشابة من الليالي أكثر مما للمسنَّة أو 




المكتهلة.




ثم انه لو كان الداعي من تعديده للزوجات هو الشهوة لعدَّد وهو شاب والحال انه لم يفعل، فلم يُعدِّد إلا بعد الهجرة أي بعد انْ تجاوز عمره 




الخمسين سنة، ولو ادعي انَّ السيدة خديجة كانت تمعنه أو لم يرغب في إيذائها فرغم ان ذلك مستبعد نظراً لرواج التعدُّد آنذاك إلا انه لو 




كان الأمر كذلك لتزوَّج بعد وفاتها بامرأة بكر لم تعبث الأيام ومشقات السفر والهجرة بجمالها ونضارتها، فاختياره لامرأةٍ ثيب كان هذا هي 




حالها يُبدِّد ما يتوهَّمه الواهمون أو ما يتعمدون إيهامه الغافلين من الناس.






فلم يكن له من داعٍ لزواجه بعد خديجة من سودةَ بنت زمعة إلا لانَّه لا ينبغي للرجل ان يبقي دون زوجة وكذلك كان ذلك منه إرفاقاً بحالها 




حيثُ مات عنها زوجها بعد انْ كابد معها عناء الهجرةِ إلى الحبشة ثم عاد معها إلى مكة بعد جهادٍ امتدَّ لسنوات فكان زواجه منها إرفاقاً 




وشيمة وتقديراً منه لجهادها.




وكذلك فإنَّ امتناعه عن الزواج من أخرى مع خديجة كان تقديراً لجهادها ووفائها وإخلاصها فلو كان كما يروَّج المبطلون لما استعصم عن 




الزواج من أخرى طيلة خمسٍ وعشرين سنة في عمرٍ كان مَن مثله في عنفوان قوَّته وكان التعدُّد حينها رائجاً، هذا مضافاً إلى انه كان 




محظياً وجيهاً ولم يكن يتعسَّر عليه ان يجد مَن يتزوجها من بناتِ أعمامه أو أخواله أو من بنات المسلمين أو عشائر العرب.






فالقادر على الاستعصام والظروف سانحة والدواعي لمثله ملَّحة ليس لشيء إلا للتعبير عن تقدير امرأة انقطع في تضحيتها ووفائها النظير 




أعني السيدة خديجة.




فقدرتُه على تجاوز ما عليه كلُّ رجلٍ من ميلٍ شديد الجموح والظروف مؤاتية رعايةً لما تقتضيه شيم الأخلاق أدلُّ دليلٍ على انَّ زواجه 




المتعدَّد بعد ذلك لم يكن انسياقاً مع دواعي الرغبة في النساء كما يروِّج لذلك المبطلون من المستشرقين وغيرهم.




ولغرض الاستئناس بما ذكرناه نشير إلى ظروف بعض زواجاته (ص):




الأول: زواجه من أم سلمة وهي هند بنت أبي أمية كانت زوجةً لأبي سلمة عبد الله بن عبد الأسد، وأنجبت له ثلاثة أولاد هم عمر وسلمة 




وزينب وقيل أربعة رابعهم (درة) ثم توفي عنها زوجها بعد ان عاد معها من الحبشة إلى المدينة المنورة فكانت ظعينته هي أول ظعينة 




وصلت من الحبشة إلى المدينة المنورة بعد الهجرة، وكان زوجها أول مَن هاجر إلى الحبشة في زمن المحنة ثم حين عاد إلى المدينة، شهد 




غزوة بدر مع النبي (ص) ثم انه بعد ان توفي زوجها بزمن خطبها النبي (ص) فاعتذرت بأنها امرأة مسَّنة وأم لأيتام إلا انَّ النبي (ص) أفاد 




انه المتكفِّل بالأيتام وانَّه لا ضير من تقدم سنِّها فقبلته فتزوجها (ص) وأسكنها في حجرة زوجته زينب بنت خزيمة أم المساكين بعد ان كانت 




قد ماتت، وحين دخلت حجرتها لم تجد فيها سوى جرَّةٍ فيها شعير ورحى وبُرمة وقدر، فطحنت له الشعير وعصدته في البرمة فكان ذلك هو 




طعامه ليلة زواجه منها.




الثاني: زواجه من زينب بنت خزيمة أم المساكين، كانت متزوجة بالطفيل بن الحارث ثم طلَّقها فتزوجها عبيدة بن الحارث فاستُشهد يوم 




بدر فكان النبي (ص) هو زوجها الثالث وتُوفيت في حياته (ص).






الثالث: زواجه من زينب بنت جحش وكانت قد تزوَّجت في شبابها من زيد بن حارثة الذي كان متبنَّى من قِبل النبي (ص) ثم حصلت 




بينهما قطيعة ونُفرة، وقد عالج النبي (ص) الأمر بينهما فقال لزيد كما ورد في القرآن الكريم: ﴿أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ﴾ إلا انها أصرّت على 




طلب فراقه وبعد ذلك تزوَّجها النبي (ص) بأمرٍ من الله كما ورد في القرآن: ﴿فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِّنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى 




الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا﴾.






فكان زواجه منها بأمرٍ من الله تعالى وقد علَّل القرآن ذلك بقوله: ﴿لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ﴾.




الرابع: زواجه من أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبي سفيان الأموي، كان قد تزوَّجها عبيد الله بن جحش فولدت له بنتاً سُميت حبيبة، وكان لزواجه 




منها أثر في تأليف قلوب الأمويين بعد ان كانوا في اشدِّ استياء من النبي (ص) لانَّ ابنتهم قد هاجرت مع زوجها إلى الحبشة ثم تنصَّر 




زوجها ثم مات فبقيت دون راعٍ هناك وهو ما زاد من حنقهم وغيظهم على الرسول (ص) فبعث الرسول (ص) إلى جعفر الطيار وكان في 




الحبشة وخطب أم حبيبة ثم أمره بإيفادها إليه في المدينة.






الخامس: زواجه من جورِّية بنت الحارث، كانت متزوجة من رجلٍ يُقال له مسافح بن صفوان قتل يوم المريسيع وجورية هذه كانت من 




يهود بني المصطلق وكانت حفيدة للمصطلق بن خزاعة، وقد سُبيتْ فيمن سُبي من بعد هزيمة بني المصطلق، وكانت هذه القبيلة من اليهود 




إحدى القبائل التي تعتمدها قريش في مناءتها للنبي (ص) فكان زواجه منها وهي خزاعية ساهم كما يذكر بعض المؤرخين في كفاية شرور 




هذه القبيلة حيث تمنَّعت بعد مصاهرة النبي (ص) لهم من مؤازرة قريش.



السادس: زواجه من ميمونة بنت الحارث، كانت متزوجة في الجاهلية بمسعود بن عمرو بن عمير الثقفي ثم طلقها فتزوجها أبورهم بن عبد 

العزى ثم تُوفي عنها فتزوجها النبي (ص).منقول وللحديث ان شاء الله تتمة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

*وربما لي عوودة فأنا على عجــآلة من أمري وهذآ الذي خرج معي للحظة*[/center][/quote]
 
أختي الكريمة والسيدة الجليلة " رنيم الحب " شاكر تواجدك ودعائك ومرورك العطر 
أحيانا يكون للإنسان مال وجمال غير ان رزقه محبوس في اشياء أخر إلا ترين أن الحسناء لا تنجب أحيانا وان ذا المال لا ينتفع بماله ؟ 
لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخ قطرة مجهود مبارك ورائع جدا 

بالنسبة لقصة جويبر 

قبل ايثام وفي ذكرى وفاة صادق الأمة سلام الله عليه 
سمعتها على لسان احد المشايخ في الفضائييات وجلست اتأملها 


جويبر هذا الرجل الفقير والذي انعم الله عليه ببركات رسول اللله بتلك الزوجة صاحبة النسب والجاه 
عند زواجه منها وقبل ان يتم ما هو متعارف عليه في الزواج اراد ان يشكر الله على نعمه الجمى عليه 
ان اغناه بعد فقره وزوجه بعد عزوبيته فأنى له كل هذه النعم 
سبحان الرزاق الكريم 
جويبر اراد شكر الله قبل ان يتم زواجه وكان يشكر الله بتلك الطريقة التي كان يسهر فيها مصليا راكعا ساجدا داعيا لربه 
وشاكرا له عشقا فيه وشكرا 

سبحان الله سبحان الرزاق الكريم 

كم اعجبتني هذه القصة 

وسأحتفظ بها وسأنسجها لتكون احدى التمثيليات في العشرة المباركة للفتيات

موضوعكم راق لنا 
وكم هو مفيد وممتع جدا 

يعطيكم العافية 

ربما لنا عودة

 :amuse:

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أخت عفاف الهدى انشروا علوم اهل البيت بكل الوسائل المشروعة بارك الله فيكم وفي عطائكم

----------


## قطرة عطاء

*<h3>الآيات</h3>*
*قَدْ سَمِعَ اللهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِى تُجَـدِلُكَ فِى زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِى إِلَى اللهِ وَاللهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ (1) الَّذِينَ يُظَـهِرُونَ مِنكُم مِّن نِّسَائِهِم مَّا هُنَّ أُمَّهَـتِهِمْ إِنْ أُمَّهَـتُهُمْ إِلاَّ الَّئِى وَلَدْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ مُنكَراً مِّنَ الْقَوْلِ وَزُوراً وَإِنَّ اللهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ(2) وَالَّذِينَ يُظَـهِرُونَ مِن نِسَائِهِمْ ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا قَالُوا فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَة مِّن قَبْلِ أِن يَتََماسَّا ذَلِكُمْ تُوعَظُونَ بِهِ وَاللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ (3) فَمَن لَّمْ يِجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَتََماسَّا فَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِيناً ذَلِكَ لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللهِ وَلِلْكَـفِرِينَ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ(4) <h3>سبب النّزول</h3>نقل أغلب المفسّرين أنّ للآيات الاُولى في هذه السورة سبباً للنزول،* 


*[102]*

*ومضمونها بشكل عامّ واحد، بالرغم من وجود إختلافات في الجزئيّات، إلاّ أنّ هذه الإختلافات لا تؤثّر على ما نحتاجه من البحث التّفسيري.*
*وجاء في تفسير القمّي: حدّثنا علي بن الحسين قال: حدّثنا محمّد بن أبي عبدالله، عن الحسن بن محبوب، عن أبي ولاّد، عن حمران، عن أبي جعفر (عليه السلام)قال: «إنّ امرأة من المسلمات أتت النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فقالت: يارسول الله إنّ فلان زوجي قد نثرت له بطني وأعنته على دنياه وآخرته، لم ير منّي مكروهاً أشكوه إليك. قال: فيم تشكينه؟ قالت: إنّه قال: أنت عليّ حرام كظهر اُمّي، وقد أخرجني من منزلي فانظر في أمري. فقال لها رسول الله: ما أنزل الله تبارك وتعالى كتاباً أقضي فيه بينك وبين زوجك، وأنا أكره أن أكون من المتكلّفين، فجعلت تبكي وتشتكي ما بها إلى الله عزّوجلّ وإلى رسول الله وانصرفت.*
*قال: فسمع الله تبارك وتعالى مجادلتها لرسول الله في زوجها وما شكت إليه وأنزل الله في ذلك قرآناً: ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها) ـ إلى قوله ـ ( وإنّ الله لعفو غفور).*
*قال فبعث رسول الله إلى المرأة، فأتته فقال لها: جيئي بزوجك، فأتته فقال له: أقلت لامرأتك هذه: أنتِ حرام عليّ كظهر اُمّي؟ فقال: قد قلت لها ذلك. فقال له رسول الله قد أنزل الله تبارك وتعالى فيك وفي امرأتك قرآناً وقرأ: ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها) ـ إلى قوله تعالى ـ ( إنّ الله لعفو غفور)، فضمّ إليك امرأتك فإنّك قد قلت منكراً من القول وزوراً، وقد عفى الله عنك وغفر لك ولا تعد.*
*قال: فانصرف الرجل وهو نادم على ما قاله لامرأته، وكره الله عزّوجلّ ذلك للمؤمنين بعد وأنزل الله: ( والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثمّ يعودون لما قالوا) يعني ما قال الرجل لامرأته أنت عليّ كظهر اُمّي.*
*قال: فمن قالها بعد ما عفى الله وغفر للرجل الأوّل فإنّ عليه «تحرير رقبة من* 


*[103]*

*قبل أن يتماسّا ـ يعني مجامعتها ـ ذلكم توعظون به والله بما تعملون خبير فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسّا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستّين مسكيناً، قال: فجعل الله عقوبة من ظاهر بعد النهي هذا. ثمّ قال: «ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتلك حدود الله» قال: هذا حدّ الظهار»(1).*
*وكما قلنا فإنّ كثيراً من المفسّرين ذكروا لها هذا السبب للنزول، ومن جملتهم القرطبي، وروح البيان، وروح المعاني، والميزان، والفخر الرازي، وفي ظلال القرآن، وأبو الفتوح الرازي وكنز العرفان، وكثير من كتب الحديث والتاريخ مع وجود إختلافات.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكر الله مساعيكم نحو تزكية علومكم هنا 
وفتح الله لكم باب النور والبصيرة 
والتنوير والتبصير لمن هم احوجد لذلك
سلمت اناملكم المباركات
طرحتم هنا قضية الظهار 
من الأية الكريمة وبينتم سبب النزول وطرحتم القصة 
وفي النهاية ذكرتم حكم الظهار وكفارته 
مع ذكر المصادر 
موضوع متكامل اخونا قطرة 
اقصد 
بحر من العطاء انتم 
موفقين لكل خير

 :amuse:

----------

